# I know I'm preaching to the choir...



## khoch4 (Apr 15, 2009)

But the whole "designer" dog thing has completely gotten out of control. 

I'd heard of the whole goldendoodle/labradoodle and all the tiny "maltipoo" and "puggles" but I hadn't really realized that there seems to be a breeder for just about any combination you can think of and they're all selling them for MORE than a top quality pure bred dog. 

Case in point. My husband is a hunter and has always, always wanted a Chessie. We're thinking of getting a Chessie puppy in a few years when Bruno is older, wiser and behaving himself. So I was just kind of bumming around on the 'net looking up info on chessies (I can't resist puppy pictures) when I came across... a breeder of WEIMAPEAKES. Seriously? I just can't imagine the thought process there... I know next to nothing about dogs, but I would think anyone with common sense would know these willy-nilly breedings are a bad idea.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I totally agree with you, I wish the "breeders" did.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Weimapeakes? Oh good lord. Yeah, that's a good idea. :doh:
I don't know all that much about either breed, but from what little I _think_ i know, that combination sounds like a real bad idea. Not that ANY "designer mutt" is a good idea - they're not. 

Though I did like Jenna's idea about crossing her Whippets with "English Cream Goldens" to produce Whipped Creams. That was brilliant! LOL.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

If the "name" is for fun then call them what you want but they aren't and never will be anything but MUTTS!!!! Mutts are just fine in my book but do NOT ask a $1500 price tag for one. It can not be a "breed" until you can breed them together and get the same dog and you can't do that with these! 

Ok I am done stepping off my soap box!

Now I like the name "Whipped Cream" my friend has a shelter dog, we believe it to be a labrador, doberman. We call him a Labraman or a Dobrador. 

Personally I think mixing labs and goldens with poodles in general is a crime against nature but that is just my opinion. :curtain:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I heard a girl on the ellen show say she has a mini golden doodle. And showed a picture of it and it was a smaller dog about 10 pounds. Now that is just sick if that is what the dog is. Breeding a golden a mini poodle. She got it from a shelter so maybe the shelter is just way off.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If you truly want a designer dog, what better place than the shelters? There you can get "limited editions", one of a kinds in unique "designs"!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

My thinking is that people are experimenting to see what sells...and it does seem rediculous. I can understand "doodles" and cockapoos because they have been around and have some credibility. So, I'm not really "the Choir" in that sense...

But breeding willy nilly to see what sells isn't responsible and risky for the pups.


----------



## khoch4 (Apr 15, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> If you truly want a designer dog, what better place than the shelters? There you can get "limited editions", one of a kinds in unique "designs"!


Hmmm... Maybe the shelters need a new marketing tactic... Pure bred "heeladors" and "borderbulls" for the bargain price of $75!


----------



## jmt114 (May 3, 2009)

When my family was looking for dogs we came across a breeder in our area who breeds mini golden doodles. 

$2000


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have been trying to research a good Persian / Himilayan breeder, and the same thing is happening with cats. I am looking for the "old style" which is now marketed as "doll face", because the show ones have their faces pushed in too much, causing a variety of health issues.

They are now creating "mini's" and doing strange things with their legs - and charging $2000 and up!!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

My last dog, Winnie-the-Pooch, was a golden/collie mix. I called her my golly. She was a great dog. I miss her every day.


----------

